# Laura (Pointgold) you'll be missed



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, she will be missed. But I agree that, if it went the way speculation says, then it was her choice. I have misplaced her somehow on facebook. I can read her page but not comment. I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Yes, she will be missed. But I agree that, if it went the way speculation says, then it was her choice. I have misplaced her somehow on facebook. I can read her page but not comment. I'm not sure what that means.


Does she still show on your Friends list? I have had people drop off for no reason - they think I deleted them & I think I've deleted them but neither is the case. You might want to just "befriend" her again!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's not on my friend's list anymore. One her page it says friend request sent. I know her posts were on my page at one time. They have this new unsubscribe thing going. Maybe she unsubscribe me. We really didn't talk at all anyway.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

These threads have repeatedly been closed. In order to have that not happen here, why not keep it to the positive contributions and thank-yous instead of speculation about bannings or any negative comments? The OP said "you'll be missed" so why not just echo the positive sentiment? Nobody's really gone in a bad direction yet, but I figured I'd suggest up front that we all be nice and act like grownups this time around.

Laura once sent me a really helpful article in response to a question on trimming muppet paws, and I really appreciated that. There were lots of positive things she did, most of which were about much more important things (whelping, good breeding practices, etc.), but that one I remember as a nice little thing she did for just me. It was classy and friendly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Another example that comes to me is when Laura found that one of her accomplished breeding dogs had pigmentary uveitis and shared her story. It really helped me see the importance not just of getting yearly eye exams, but of the importance of getting those exams throughout a dog's whole life and filing the results every year with CERF so that researchers and breeders could track the disease and hopefully eliminate it in the future.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Brian. I found her very helpful on several occasions, too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Because of her PU warnings, I brought Conner for his first CERF and found he has iris cysts. He is on eye drops that will hopefully prevent if not delay further problems.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Because of her harping on thyroid issues, I had my guy checked out. If it weren't for her, my guy would probably be fat and BALD right now.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Where can we find her on facebook? I would like to follow her and other's who have Goldens to other sources of information. 

Personally I don't believe in banning, I belong to many forums have even been mod on a few. The banning of members IMO is childish and shows control issues. The forums that rely on the ban method of control end up not lasting long on the net.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

It was the aboved mention health issues that I knew from the start what I needed to have done with my boy even before I got him.I have not been here that long but those health issue topics really helped me out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I will miss her. Loved reading about her accomplishments with her dogs, knowledge, and defense of the breed.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Where can we find her on facebook? I would like to follow her and other's who have Goldens to other sources of information.
> 
> Personally I don't believe in banning, I belong to many forums have even been mod on a few. The banning of members IMO is childish and shows control issues. The forums that rely on the ban method of control end up not lasting long on the net.


Can we please hold off on discussing banning? People want to say nice things about Laura, and discussing banning yet again is a quick way to get the thread closed. I'm sure general comments on the banning process can be brought up in new threads in the "wishlist" forum and discussed there if you have a burning desire to talk about it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I appreciated learning from Laura that kennel blindness is a terrible injustice to the breed, and that I should never, ever consider breeding a dog who cannot contribute to the betterment of goldens as a whole at least in a small way. To know that, you must have quality mentors, titles that say objective eyes found your dog excellent in relationship his/her peers group in one or several venues, and thorough health screenings. You must study pedigrees and know those of your own dogs inside and out for many generations. I am so glad I did not breed a litter, and then learn these things.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been here almost 3 years...When I first joined I have to admit I was a bit intimidated by Laura and we had a few areas where we did not agree...BUT I saw her offer help to many where others were just piling on. I watched her hold the hand of a frightened young girl and sick dog who were alone...and offer her assistance with many whelpings. She may be a bit forward at times but Laura has a heart of gold!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you, Laura, for your passion for the breed and your many years of devotion to it. Thank you for countless hours you spent posting here sharing your great wit and humor, your wealth of knowledge and experience, lending support, and offering friendship. I tried to add my thanks to your individual posts, but that function is disabled. Thank you again. I will miss you terribly.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> These threads have repeatedly been closed. In order to have that not happen here, why not keep it to the positive contributions and thank-yous instead of speculation about bannings or any negative comments? The OP said "you'll be missed" so why not just echo the positive sentiment? Nobody's really gone in a bad direction yet, but I figured I'd suggest up front that we all be nice and act like grownups this time around.
> 
> Laura once sent me a really helpful article in response to a question on trimming muppet paws, and I really appreciated that. There were lots of positive things she did, most of which were about much more important things (whelping, good breeding practices, etc.), but that one I remember as a nice little thing she did for just me. It was classy and friendly.


Thank-you for this reminder. 

There are so many posts from Laura (Pointgold) that added to my knowledge and understanding of our magestic Goldens that I can't begin to express at the moment. Thank-you PG for taking the time to share your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

When I read the first post I thought a forum member had passed away and I was feeling very sad. (I haven't been on here for a while.) I'm glad that is not the case.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Laura (Point gold)
I always looked for your comments. Being a less experienced golden owner, I value the opinions of the forum. I always welcomed your suggestions. I'm a bit in the dark, sorry to hear about your leaving. Best to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura,

You will be missed. A few of the contributions that you made that made a difference in my life and the lives of my dogs are:

1) PU - my Casey will now get checked annually although he will never be bred
2) Pyometra - you sharing of knowledge on this subject

and especially, your helping a terrified young girl as she was losing her beloved golden to pyometra; while others were threatening her with the ASCPA and advocating she disobey her parents you went into Chat and helped make things happen. Unfortunately it still ended badly, but you were there for her.

For these things and more, thank you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> When I read the first post I thought a forum member had passed away


 
I agree, that's what this thread looks like. While I do think that Laura is very knowledgeable and contributed a lot to this board (including giving me insight on what might be wrong with Enzo when he was off balance), the tone of the thread is almost morbid and creepy to anyone who reads it that might not know the situation. Also, she won't be able to access the forum to read these messages, so I'm sure she'd appreciate it if you all found her on Facebook and told her personally the good that she's done for you rather than posting them here where she can't read them.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura, I will miss the wealth of knowledge you have shared with us all.
Golden Retrievers are blessed to have someone love the breed as much as you do.
Take care.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I was always under the impression that non-members could lurk and read. I know sometimes I read without bothering to log in.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Non-members can but banned people can't. I know that when another member who is a friend of mine was banned, she was unable to access the site from her IP address.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Also, she won't be able to access the forum to read these messages, so I'm sure she'd appreciate it if you all found her on Facebook and told her personally the good that she's done for you rather than posting them here where she can't read them.


I think many of us have already done that.

By posting here, I hope that it will encourage the powers that be to reconsider their decision and work things out with Laura. And she will see our comments when she comes back.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Not trying to start an argument but if people who agree with the decision have been told to leave it alone, it needs to go for both sides. It's not fair that one group can plead their case if the other group can't. And the tone of this thread is REALLY going to give someone the wrong idea if they don't know the situation. I'm not trying to be funny when I say that it sounds like an obituary guest book.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

maybe we should ask them to sticky this so it becomes a shrine.... 

honestly this is just a bit ridiculous

and so disrespectful to all the people on this forum who have made positive contributions 
Tahnee 
sunkissed
hv
sallys
liberty 
swamp
tippy

but none of those folks contributions are important or matter because it was all pointgold all the time... 

not to mention the people that were lost because of attitude and tone and pride in being the "forum bully" 

I honestly think this is absolutely ridiculous. Did Laura have some good things to say and knowledge sure... did she brow beat and overpower and be rude to anyone that disagreed with her ... sure... 

are the moderators going to change their mind .... I mean honestly... no they aren't and they shouldn't because there would be no reigning her or anyone else in at that point. Whats the point of having rules if you don't have to follow them because you have good information and care about goldens.. shoot we all care about goldens or we wouldn't be here. 

Forums are not public spaces they are privately owned... 

Personally I think these threads should be shut down..

just my obviously unpopular two cents


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

As I said in the previous threads, I'll miss Laura's advice. I now know not to let Joey stick his head out the window while driving, I know to get his eyes checked, I know that the mix of listerine with various products can help dogs in various ways. Its a shame this thread is just becoming ANOTHER 50/50 battle. It should stay filled with nice things.

Edit to add to the post above mine ^^ 

I agree with what you are saying, but I think the same thing would happen if any of the members you listed got banned as well. I remember when a bunch of other members didn't come on the forum for a week because another member was banned.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Not trying to start an argument but if people who agree with the decision have been told to leave it alone, it needs to go for both sides. It's not fair that one group can plead their case if the other group can't. And the tone of this thread is REALLY going to give someone the wrong idea if they don't know the situation. I'm not trying to be funny when I say that it sounds like an obituary guest book.


That's why the discussion shouldn't be about banning. If people want to thank a person for her positive contributions, that doesn't necessarily mean they're arguing one way or another about a mod decision. It's just a positive, appreciative thought. I think that it's ok to express those positive feelings.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva said:


> and so disrespectful to all the people on this forum who have made positive contributions
> Tahnee
> sunkissed
> hv
> ...


Shalva, I think if any of these people are banned like this, we would probably make the same effort to get them back.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> That's why the discussion shouldn't be about banning. If people want to thank a person for her positive contributions, that doesn't necessarily mean they're arguing one way or another about a mod decision. It's just a positive, appreciative thought. I think that it's ok to express those positive feelings.


Except that someone expressly said that the posting here is happening in hopes that the mods reverse their decision. If people on one side of the fence are able to plead their position, it should be open to both sides. I honestly think the praising needs to stop just as much as the bashing needed to stop. That's all I'm saying. This thread is just weird and I actually had someone PM me saying that they thought Laura died because of the tone of this thread. I don't think she should be bashed at all, but I don't think she should be idolized either. The reaction to this whole situation has been completely surreal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> That's why the discussion shouldn't be about banning. If people want to thank a person for her positive contributions, that doesn't necessarily mean they're arguing one way or another about a mod decision. It's just a positive, appreciative thought. I think that it's ok to express those positive feelings.


Thank you. Yes, Please.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That's why the discussion shouldn't be about banning. If people want to thank a person for her positive contributions, that doesn't necessarily mean they're arguing one way or another about a mod decision. It's just a positive, appreciative thought. I think that it's ok to express those positive feelings.


Thank you, Tippy. 

Yes, it is always appropriate to express positive appreciative feelings. It doesn't demean or exclude anyone else. It condemns no one. It is simply an expression of appreciation. My thanks to the moderators for allowing us to do this. I certainly mean no offense to anyone else in expressing my thanks to Laura and ask others' respect for my view. To me, to withhold my thanks would be rank ingratitude.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMama said:


> Thank you, Tippy.
> 
> Yes, it is always appropriate to express positive appreciative feelings. It doesn't demean or exclude anyone else. It condemns no one. It is simply an expression of appreciation. My thanks to the moderators for allowing us to do this. I certainly mean no offense to anyone else in expressing my thanks to Laura and ask others' respect for my view. To me, to withhold my thanks would be rank ingratitude.


She isn't being thanked for her benefit at this point, though, because she's unable to access the site. She's being thanked for the mods benefit, in hopes that she'll be allowed back on the forum. THAT'S what I have a problem with. Like I said, she's helped me before and I thanked her for that at that time. Thanking her for it in a thread that she can't read isn't going to give her warm fuzzy feelings. It's just a way of people trying to manipulate the situation to their liking. I'm not saying that people should be allowed to bash her. I'm saying that if you want to thank her, you should be thanking _her..._not posting it somewhere that she won't even be able to see it. It seems like people are memorializing her and she's very much alive. It's creepy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If anyone has Laura's email could you please PM me it. I cannot find her on facebook. Thank you.


----------



## fudgedog (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont usually post on the forum just love to read all the threads. I am surprised that a thread about how someone has done positive things can be a bad thing. I dont know how people get frustrated with a golden around.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I STILL think that if any other amazing helpful member was banned, EVEN if they couldn't see it, we would still have a 'remembering' thread of nice things. It just so happens this one is for Laura, who had different opinions with a lot of people.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> She isn't being thanked for her benefit at this point, though, because she's unable to access the site.


That's assuming she only has access to one computer and I doubt that. I'm pretty sure she'll see this.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> I think many of us have already done that.
> 
> By posting here, I hope that it will encourage the powers that be to reconsider their decision and work things out with Laura.


 
THIS is what I'm responding to, in case anybody missed that. I'm not saying that thanking her is a bad thing. I'm saying that starting a thread to thank her as a way of pleading your case isn't right. If you want to thank her, send her a PM that she can read if she's allowed back. The posts in this thread are just a sneaky way of doing what the mods have asked not be done.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't access this site from other computers when I was banned, not sure how that works. And no one memorialized me :

Here's an idea. Let's let Laura come back and keep her political ticker, she can break the forum rules with no consequence, she's special. OR, let's let politics come back on board so no one is censored and everyone can start hating one another all over again -- shouldn't be a stretch, I don't think we've completely recovered yet from when politics was allowed here -- and that was 3 years ago!

Or another option -- let's accept that Laura LEFT our forum of her own free will, because her political bent was obviously more important to her than the golden community here. I think some of you should be upset about this, I mean really, what's more important on a _golden retriever_ forum


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Shalva said:


> honestly this is just a bit ridiculous
> 
> and so disrespectful to all the people on this forum who have made positive contributions
> Tahnee
> ...


 
I _hope_ the other members here aren't offended by this thread, and I hope they don't feel slighted in any way. (I certainly don't think that was the intention of the OP, or of anyone who has posted.)

There are many members here who are probably just as knowledgeable as PG (at least IMO) and many who routinely go out of their way to help other members. They're just as valuable to the forum, so I hope they don't think otherwise, reading these threads.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> THIS is what I'm responding to, in case anybody missed that. I'm not saying that thanking her is a bad thing. I'm saying that starting a thread to thank her as a way of pleading your case isn't right. If you want to thank her, send her a PM that she can read if she's allowed back. The posts in this thread are just a sneaky way of doing what the mods have asked not be done.


And since you are quoting me I sure hope you note I used the word "I" instead of "we". 

I think the mods shut the other threads down because people wanted to discuss the ban and argue. Let's not.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I for one will not miss Laura.
She is a dear friend and an amazing mentor, and I will stay in contact with her, so I will not miss her!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This forum,rarely,bans and it's unfair to reproach them,that!.
Now,back,to Pointgold:
When I got my golden,I knew very little,about them.
Thanks to her and other members,I learnt an enormous amount,on this beautiful breed and now,I am able to see a good showdog from a pet.
Her knowledge ,on the breed is enormous and I'm very thankful that she could share it,with us.
She will be grately missed and would love to befriend her,on facebook.Laurie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I for one will not miss Laura.
> She is a dear friend and an amazing mentor, and I will stay in contact with her, so I will not miss her!


I posted and it disappeared...not thinking conspiracy here so I'll repost. Would you mind letting Laura know that many of us here will miss her contributions to the forum, since I'm not sure she's allowed to access these threads?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I for one will not miss Laura.
> She is a dear friend and an amazing mentor, and I will stay in contact with her, so I will not miss her!


I don't want to impose on her, so would you mind telling her that I want to thank her for all she shared with us? I sure will miss her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

While everyone is posting what they're thankful for, how about we take a second to say that we're thankful to the mods who have to make these difficult decisions. Maybe we can even show them that we're thankful for them by RESPECTING their decisions and not posting things to make them feel guilty for the difficult decisions that they've had to make. They take a risk when they accept these positions (that they don't get paid for). At some point (maybe even now), I'm sure that they've had to make a decision like this about someone who they consider a friend and I'm sure that's never fun.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I was a mod at another forum and hated it... not only could't I say what I thought because I had to be more neutral but no matter what you did someone was upset. I would rather be a peon any day of the week... 

Being a mod is a thankless job and the mods here take a very conservative approach.. in the whole time I have been here I have seen them get involved in threads a handful of times only when absolutely necessary. I think they do a great job...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with sam, this seems to be to put pressure,on the mods, to keep doing this, email pg, privately, tell her your thoughts, that way.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Being banned is more about a member's choice than it is about the mods who take the action. Each and every time I've been banned, I knew full well I was treading dangerously -- and I chose to do so.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> While everyone is posting what they're thankful for, how about we take a second to say that we're thankful to the mods who have to make these difficult decisions. Maybe we can even show them that we're thankful for them by RESPECTING their decisions and not posting things to make them feel guilty for the difficult decisions that they've had to make. They take a risk when they accept these positions (that they don't get paid for). At some point (maybe even now), I'm sure that they've had to make a decision like this about someone who they consider a friend and I'm sure that's never fun.


 
I agree. I will miss Pointgold's vast knowledge of our favorite breed, but, I am very grateful that the MODS keep this forum running smoothly and civilly. I am a member of a child free forum that is poorly run, with strange rules (as in, you can't use the word "crap", but it is ok to attack other members' families and morals) and let me tell you how refreshing it is to have such a well run forum to escape to.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I couldn't access this site from other computers when I was banned, not sure how that works. And no one memorialized me :
> 
> Here's an idea. Let's let Laura come back and keep her political ticker, she can break the forum rules with no consequence, she's special. OR, let's let politics come back on board so no one is censored and everyone can start hating one another all over again -- shouldn't be a stretch, I don't think we've completely recovered yet from when politics was allowed here -- and that was 3 years ago!
> 
> Or another option -- let's accept that Laura LEFT our forum of her own free will, because her political bent was obviously more important to her than the golden community here. I think some of you should be upset about this, I mean really, what's more important on a _golden retriever_ forum



Really???? Grow up children....


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to agree with Sam, I read the thread title and thought...omg she died? 

Then I realized what had happened, she had a political ticker of some sort as I gather it, wether that is worth banning is another topic, bottom line, a mod told her to take it down and she said...do it yourself? So she was banned. Seems pretty simple to me.

People have made such a big deal out of this banning that a mod is not very likely to revert on his or her decision. If it was kept on the hush, and people just pmed moderators in Laura's defense and she apologized to the mod then it would of been no biggie imo, to late for all that now.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Really???? Grow up children....


LOL. I missed your point, care to clarify? I mean while we're going back and forth here and expressing our frustration or whatever over recent events ... please feel free to elaborate, Bigdawg.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Please, if anyone has Laura's email address...could you PM it to me as well?

I would like to thank her personally for the support/help she offered to me and Vito over the years, since I apparently can't publicly share those feelings with others here without being chastised for it. Oh the negativity...

No disrespect to the mods' decision either. I'm sure that the banning was a difficult choice, and they have to do what they have to do. Not posting to try to get them to reverse their decision.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would also like her email if someone has it to PM. Thanks.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Do we really need a THIRD thread about this...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

It seems there will be a never ending battle about this. Really a shame. Pretty sick of this forum in all honesty right now.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL. I missed your point, care to clarify? I mean while we're going back and forth here and expressing our frustration or whatever over recent events ... please feel free to elaborate, Bigdawg.



A political ticker??? Isn't election day an important day in your country? I know it is here.... Regardless of what party one supports, it is important to remind everyone to get out and vote...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaand it became about the banning. 

I certainly don't question the mods' decision, since I don't know the whole story and I trust them. At the same time, I had something nice to say about PG and didn't see the harm in being nice. I'm not saying nice stuff because I want them to change their minds. I'm saying it because I mean it. 

It hurts nobody to hear that she had some positive impacts. It's undeniable that she helped many people. Why not honor and appreciate that? If you're glad she's gone, then be glad. But consider whether you really need to stand in the way of people saying something nice. If people want to argue for or against a ban, then the thread will be closed. Expressing a positive thought is not the same thing.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BIGDAWG said:


> A political ticker??? Isn't election day an important day in your country? I know it is here.... Regardless of what party one supports, it is important to remind everyone to get out and vote...


Election day and inauguration day are two different things.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

This is now the third thread that has been created on this topic. There are always going to be members who are split about certain subjects. 

I, myself, do not want to see members start to leave this forum because of this situation. This is a great place to talk about our goldens and so many other subjects. Lets not forget why we are all here. 

At this juncture, I believe we ALL have opinions, that is what makes every individual unique. 

This forum is a great tool to be used to help each other. We will carry on, we will love our goldens, but we need to move away from a division that has been created.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

This went from a good thread to exactly like the other two


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Election day and inauguration day are two different things.



So what is your point? Unless everyone agrees with your opinion they should be banned???


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

BIGDAWG said:


> So what is your point? Unless everyone agrees with your opinion they should be banned???


This had nothing to do with anyone's opinion. It had to do with the fact that politics aren't allowed on this forum because of the arguments that it caused. Rules are rules. Although, it seems now that everyone is arguing over a different set of politics that have nothing to do with our nation's government.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


>


Best Disney character ever! (Well, maybe it's a close tie with Flounder...) Thanks for making me smile. =)


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad I live in a democratic country... :smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad I live in democratic country also. And I am personally very relieved that when I come to GRF I am not continuously bombarded anymore with the state of our national politics.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's much better being just about the Goldens!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

BIGDAWG said:


> Glad I live in a democratic country... :smooch:


There is nothing democratic about a PRIVATELY owned bulletin board... in the same way that you make the rules within your own home .... the owners make the rules on the forum that they own. If you don't like the rules then people need to make a choice... comply with with the stated rules or leave and go someplace else... you remember your parents saying something like I make the rules in this house and if you don't like them you can move out and make the rules in your own place well that is the same as here... 

it is not a democracy at all on a privately owned forum and we each make our own choices... to either comply or leave... Laura made that choice as well....


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Shalva said:


> There is nothing democratic about a PRIVATELY owned bulletin board... in the same way that you make the rules within your own home .... the owners make the rules on the forum that they own. If you don't like the rules then people need to make a choice... comply with with the stated rules or leave and go someplace else... you remember your parents saying something like I make the rules in this house and if you don't like them you can move out and make the rules in your own place well that is the same as here...
> 
> it is not a democracy at all on a privately owned forum and we each make our own choices... to either comply or leave... Laura made that choice as well....


...No, my parents were not cruel people, they loved me and still do!!! I am sorry for you if your parents were like that...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rob, I think it's time to close this thread. It's going nowhere.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Rob, I think it's time to close this thread. It's going nowhere.



Oh, so now because you don't like the topic, cry to MR. ROB to close it... I see...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Rob, I think it's time to close this thread. It's going nowhere.


Yes we have been watching it. I will give this thread one last chance to remain open and remain civil. If not, we will close it and ask no more threads of this nature be open as it has not worked 3 times by then.

All members here are valued members to us and everyone from the newest member to experienced members that specialize in certain areas of Golden Retrievers lives or activities are all so important. With out any of the above this forum would not have all its different levels of enjoyment.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shalva said:


> you remember your parents saying something like I make the rules in this house and if you don't like them you can move out and make the rules in your own place well that is the same as here...


My parents said the same thing and they certainly weren't cruel! I'd probably say the same thing to my kids if I had any.

They loved me, but they set the boundaries and it was up to me choose whether to follow them or not. If not, I would have to face the consequences.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmmm, censorship????


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

BIGDAWG said:


> Hmmmm, censorship????


 
This is a private forum. The rules were in place and by signing up for the site, you agreed to them. If you don't like their rules, that's your choice and you can leave at any time.

And I don't think anyone, no matter what "side" you're on with this whole thing, would disagree with me when I say that comments like that are completely uncalled for.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Rob please close this thread!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> This is a private forum. The rules were in place and by signing up for the site, you agreed to them. If you don't like their rules, that's your choice and you can leave at any time.



Nope, waiting to get banned....:


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

BIGDAWG said:


> Nope, waiting to get banned....:


well then there are things that we are both hopeful of and can agree upon


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

BIGDAWG said:


> Nope, waiting to get banned....:


Well, I'm sure you're heading in the right direction. There's a difference between disagreeing on a situation like most of us in this thread have been doing and blatently TRYING to irritate people.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't you realize, this stuff going on here, that suport, the banned person, you know the mods would had given her a chance, to remove the ticker, she must have chose NOT TO HAVE DONE THAT, THIS SUPPORT IS , OUT OF HAND.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> Yes we have been watching it. I will give this thread one last chance to remain open and remain civil. If not, we will close it and ask no more threads of this nature be open as it has not worked 3 times by then.
> 
> All members here are valued members to us and everyone from the newest member to experienced members that specialize in certain areas of Golden Retrievers lives or activities are all so important. With out any of the above this forum would not have all its different levels of enjoyment.


Thanks Rob.

I was going to ask if you could close the thread as well until people calm down... the hysteria is deafening.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes we are going to have to close this one, and to be fair, we will close the Thanks the Mods thread to......


----------

